# (GA) HRCH UH Golden Retriever at Stud



## Chance Raehn

*HRCH UH Runs Creek's Show Me The Money - "Cash" / 500 Pt. Club​*(HRCH Knight Payne Stewart - 1 Grand Pass x GRHRCH UH Young's Princess Gabrielle)​
You can view his complete pedigree at www.runscreekkennels.com

SR 34955003 
Hip clearance: OFA GR-96011G24M-PI 
Eye clearance: CERF GR-41532 
Heart clearance: OFA GR-CA16383/36M/P-VPI 
Elbow clearance: OFA GR-EL20155M36-VPI 











Cash is an energetic 65-lb maniac that is at home in any field or swamp of your choice. He is a true southern gentleman possessing excellent manners whether he’s in the field, in a duck blind or lying on living room rug. He routinely brings home over 150 pheasants and 150 ducks each year. Cash is an excellent marker and obtained his HR title at 17 months old and his HRCH title at 22 months old. Cash went 4 for 4 in Upland. 

Cash entered the 500 Pt. Club this Spring.

Located in Southeast Georgia. 
Contact information and more pictures are available at www.runscreekkennels.com.


----------

